# pics day after show and sugar binge LOL ****ed veins and a couple from the day



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

took these on monday morning, should have junked up more for the show! think i underate and shouldnt have taken the aldactone, would have looked better lol only got one or two clear pics of me at the show ill smash them up here too


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

sick veins!! good stuff, do it for the comp next time!!


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

veins argh  .......good pic better luck next time


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Good pics at the show. What class did you do and how did you get on?

J


----------



## Houston (Nov 6, 2008)

fack, someones replaced your veins with mcdonalds straws!!!

seriously huge!


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

james i did first timers and i came 5th! i not sure about the judging as i think i should have been at least 3rd or 4th maybe second! problem is i think the aldactone i took made it very hard to get full again by the lunch time show by the evening i looked completely different to the day time but the damage was done! when i get the dvd through ill get some proper pics up!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you did look flat on stage mate but you definitely have potential, you had the smallest waist onstage....

it looked like you undercarbed or use to much aldactone which is a common factor....

you looked good mate...i had you 3rd or 4th


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

How much Aldactone did you run with mate?

When did you start it?

Nice pics


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> you did look flat on stage mate but you definitely have potential, you had the smallest waist onstage....
> 
> it looked like you undercarbed or use to much aldactone which is a common factor....
> 
> you looked good mate...i had you 3rd or 4th


id have to agree with that


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

was you there mate?


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

i started it on the monday, 25 am 25 pm then saturda i did 25 am 50 pm and sunday i did 50 am i didnt compensate for it enough with food but i also had no idea how easi would spill so we had to be cautious and it cost me! if i did it again i would go all out for the day show when the placings are decided and not worried if i was gonna spill on teh night!


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> was you there mate?


me? yea had 3 freinds from my gym in it

dan barry, dan hall, dave guest


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Hiya Dan..... first show... you look good up there 

Its very difficult to get the carbs etc right.... I got it wrong both times when I competed last lol....trial and error is the only way as everyone is different.

Least you know a bit more about what works for you for next time :thumbup1:

pscarbs right, you have a nice shape :thumbup1:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Get some full body shots up dood you look immense


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

danimal said:


> james i did first timers and i came 5th! i not sure about the judging as i think i should have been at least 3rd or 4th maybe second! problem is i think the aldactone i took made it very hard to get full again by the lunch time show by the evening i looked completely different to the day time but the damage was done! when i get the dvd through ill get some proper pics up!


Yes as Paul says with aldactone you have to eat, and eat a lot plus keep the water coming in too.

You do have a great shape and something definately to build on for the future:thumb:

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

danimal said:


> i started it on the monday, 25 am 25 pm then saturda i did 25 am 50 pm and sunday i did 50 am i didnt compensate for it enough with food but i also had no idea how easi would spill so we had to be cautious and it cost me! if i did it again i would go all out for the day show when the placings are decided and not worried if i was gonna spill on teh night!


Need only 3 days out mate, no wonder you were flat.

Too higher dose too.

Oh well you live and learn.

You wont spill with aldactone, trust me.

J


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

looking great mate


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking tight mate nice small waist. have you change your mind or are you still set on not competing again?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

hey mate stay positive

as i said i had you in 3rd or 4th you have a great back but need to work those legs to balance your physique

listen to the guys on here and they will give great advice ..


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

Heya bud, pics look good def have to post up some more when you get em, and yeah i know you have an awesome tight waist, totally blessed with great genetics in that waistline!!  Hope your enjoying all that food again as much as i am!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Seen your forearm on facebook and the word lucky cnut came out of my mouth!

Hard luck about your show mate i admire the work you put in and good luck with a good rebound!


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Vascularity is sick mate, you look good.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jjb1 said:


> me? yea had 3 freinds from my gym in it
> 
> dan barry, dan hall, dave guest


Dave guest was awesome excellant physique...



supercell said:


> You wont spill with aldactone, trust me.
> 
> J


this is very true but if you do not eat enough it will hurt you.....


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Well done mate - shape looks grand from the pics.

Just a case of getting the final dial in right.

I've screwed it up every single time. :-(


----------

